# BSOD - System Service Exception.



## Rutilcaper (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been having problems not only with the occassional blue screen, but also a weird situation where, usually when dealing with video, my display will go black and the computer will reboot or the display/audio will freeze and require a hard reboot. In either case no DMP file is created. I replaced my video card the other day (originally an Radeon 5770, the problems I mentioned above seemed consistent with problems people were having with that card, hence the replacement) and everything seemed like it was running fine, but this problem has cropped back up.

OS: Windows 7 x64, originally installed, not OEM.
System 4 months old
OS less than a week old
CPU: Intel Core i7-860 Lynnfield 2.8GHz LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80605I7860
Video Card: ZOTAC ZT-X26E3KM-FSP GeForce GTX 260 896MB 448-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16
MotherBoard: Intel BOXDH55TC LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI Micro ATX
Power Supply: XFX P1-650X-CAG9 650W


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Two sets of drivers appear to be missing, please check Device Manager to see if there are any device there that are showing problems.
From the perfmon report:


> *Error*
> 
> Symptom:
> Device drivers are not installed.
> ...


More info on these from the MSINFO32 report:


> PCI Simple Communications Controller	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&SUBSYS_00368086&REV_06\3&11583659&0&B0	The drivers for this device are not installed.
> 
> PCI Serial Port	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B67&SUBSYS_00368086&REV_06\3&11583659&0&B3	The drivers for this device are not installed.


Please download the motherboard/chipset drivers for your motherboard from the Intel Download Center ( http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3143&DwnldID=10884&lang=eng ) and install them on your system.

Both of the dump files blame the kernel (core) of the OS. If this were the case you'd have a lot more problems other than the occasional BSOD. I'd suggest running Driver Verifier according to these instructions - and hopefully it'll force Windows to give up the name of the actual faulting driver:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


Summary of the BSOD's:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun  6 18:20:17.258 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:33:35.397
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002cd5944, fffff8800bbb6250, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceExit+e9 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  ImporterProces
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun  6 14:44:53.898 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:57:24.038
BugCheck 1A, {41284, a6001, 0, fffff70001080000}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+4a83 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41284
PROCESS_NAME:  HandBrakeCLI.e
[/font]
```


----------



## Rutilcaper (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! Unfortunately, something I did in the process (I don't know what, I only installed drivers and ran the window memory diagnostic) corrupted my boot record. Nothing was able to get it back, not even a system restore point. Since then I've reinstalled WIndows. I've had no issues with blue screens, but the "screen goes black, audio stalls, computer immediately reboots" error persists. Usually it's related to using a capture card to record/viewing the files that capture card has recorded (even opening the folder with thumbnail previews on will spark it). So, okay, no big deal, I'll just not use the card/not use those files. 

But now, even when doing basically nothing (converting an audio file to wav, listening to something on itunes) the same crashes have returned. Screen goes black, audio freaks out, computer reboots. No error message of any sort. No dump file created. I'm not even sure if this post is in the proper category, or what I could provide to help. I've re-run the programs for the BSOD diagnosis and attached them below. Thanks again.


----------



## Rutilcaper (Jun 6, 2010)

I guess I spoke too soon. Just got an actual blue screen, with no specific error. I'm not sure the protocol for posting crash dumps here, or if it's even necessary.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's how to post the dump files without having to redo all the BSOD programs:


> *Upload Dump Files:*
> Please go to C:\Windows\Minidump and zip up the contents of the folder. Then upload/attach the .zip file with your next post.
> Left click on the first minidump file.
> Hold down the "Shift" key and left click on the last minidump file.
> ...


----------



## Rutilcaper (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks! That file's attached too, then.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

This is a STOP 0x1E error (more info here: http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001E ) that blames intelppm.sys - a component of your chipset drivers that controls your CPU.

This type of error can be either hardware or software.
Since you've reinstalled Windows and still have problems - that makes a hardware problem a bit more likely.

The lower the level that the drivers function on, the more likely they are to resemble hardware issues. The chipset drivers are those which function at a lower level. 
Have you updated your chipset drivers as I described previously (in post #2)?
Also, please check your Device Manager to see if those drivers are still missing.

It looks like we'll also need to have you zip up and upload this report:


> *MSINFO32:*
> Please go to Start and type in "msinfo32.exe" (without the quotes) and press Enter
> Save the report as an .nfo file, then zip up the .nfo file and upload/attach the .zip file with your next post.
> 
> If you're having difficulties with the format, please open an elevated (Run as administrator) Command Prompt and type "msinfo32 /nfo C:\Users\Public\Desktop\TEST.NFO" (without the quotes) and press Enter. Then navigate to the C:\Users\Public\Desktop directory to retrieve the TEST.NFO file. If you have difficulties with making this work, please post back.


Since there may be a hardware component to this, let's also try these free diagnostics:


> *H/W Diagnostics:*
> Please start by running these bootable hardware diagnostics:
> http://www.carrona.org/memdiag.html (read the details at the link)
> http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html (read the details at the link)


Also, try this free stress test (because of the processor error):


> Try this free stress test: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
> 
> 
> > *Prime95 Setup:*
> ...


Summary of the BSOD:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jun  9 17:22:38.434 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:35.574
BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : intelppm.sys ( intelppm!MWaitIdle+b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
[/font]
```


----------



## Rutilcaper (Jun 6, 2010)

I've run all the tests. All of them have come up negative, Prime95 among them I'm pretty sure. I didn't see anything that looked like an error. I got the impression the tests would stop/the program would crash if it happened. Didn't seem like anything like that did when I left it on all day. I've monitored my CPU's heat during crashes before, and it's never particularly bad.

To my knowledge all the drivers are up to date, Intel's site isn't telling me to get anything new. Is it possible that this is a BIOS problem? I don't SPECIFICALLY remember this problem before I updated the BIOS, months ago, but that could just as easily be paranoia. 

I've attached the nfo file below. Thanks again!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

According to msinfo32, AverMedia/ Center seems to be an issue. Have you always had it installed during the crashes/ troubles with your system?

http://www.avermedia-usa.com/avertv/ 

Run Driver Verifier to further help isolate the BSOD cause - 

http://jcgriff2.com/Driver_Verifier.htm

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Rutilcaper (Jun 6, 2010)

Well that only confirms what I should've known, that it's my capture card at fault. I tried a battery of things, disabled the card, removed the drivers, removed the software. The issues continued. I removed the card last night, and it's been chugging along since then. Ran it through an hour an a half of videos that would normally crash in ten minutes or so, no problems. You guys have been great! And I really appreciate all the help. I wonder, is there anything diagnostic I can run to confirm my clean bill of health?

Shame about the capture card, but I guess I'll just have to give up on it. Thing's been nothing but trouble anyway. Got a new one. Hope it works this time.


----------



## Rutilcaper (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm sorry to dredge this up, but I'm still having problems. Since removing the capture card I haven't had a blue screen, so that's good, but I'm starting to wish I WAS having them. The sudden shut down (black screen)/restart problems persist. It NEVER happens during games, but it can happen during anything else. Watching videos with VLC, playing podcasts in iTunes, compressing videos, running chkdsk on my secondary hard drive (F (but it's crashed other times when I wasn't using any files on F CPU tests fine, memory tests fine. How can it be the PSU if games work? You can leave it idle all day and it won't crash. I'm strongly suspicious that it's the F: drive, because anything like copying files from it to an external hard drive seems to do it. But how do I equate this with the computer crashing when F: is not in use?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Drive F: is listed in your original zip attachment as a 100 MB partition used by the system. 

```
[font=lucida console]
Drive	F:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
Compressed	No
File System	NTFS
Size		100.00 MB (104,853,504 bytes)
Free Space	71.87 MB (75,362,304 bytes)
Volume Name	System Reserved
Volume Serial Number	9430CEBC

[/font]
```
Please take a screenshot of Disk Management - be sure to maximize the screen 1st - 
START | type *diskmgmt.msc*

If you believe the secondary drive is failing, regardless of the drive letter, run the HDD manufacturer's diagnostics test on it.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

